# Woolly Bear 2019



## thewoodlands (Sep 25, 2019)

I saw this when I was coming in this afternoon, looks like an easy winter.


----------



## MTY (Sep 25, 2019)

Looks like a bug.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 25, 2019)

MTY said:


> Looks like a bug.


I forgot to attach this.








						Woolly Bear Caterpillars and Weather Prediction
					

Learn about the woolly bear caterpillar and how they are used to forecast winter weather. The Old Farmer's Almanac investigates woolly bears as weather predictors.




					www.almanac.com


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 25, 2019)

I've just started seeing them out and about. They all had five light bands.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 25, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> I've just started seeing them out and about. They all had five light bands.


What are you getting for morning temps?


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 25, 2019)

thewoodlands said:


> What are you getting for morning temps?


Lately it's been around 60, but this morning was a bit cooler at 51df. We've had a few mornings in the low 40's, and one at was 37df! I lit a fire today and probably another in about an hour.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 25, 2019)

SpaceBus said:


> Lately it's been around 60, but this morning was a bit cooler at 51df. We've had a few mornings in the low 40's, and one at was 37df! I lit a fire today and probably another in about an hour.


We had 42 this morning with the lowest temp we had was 38.


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 25, 2019)

thewoodlands said:


> We had 42 this morning with the lowest temp we had was 38.



I've heard mixed forecast from folks around here. Half expect a mild winter and the other half anticipate a really wild winter.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 26, 2019)

I expect at some point this winter we will have snow . . . and at some point it will be cold. It's winter. It happens every year.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 26, 2019)

firefighterjake said:


> I expect at some point this winter we will have snow . . . and at some point it will be cold. It's winter. It happens every year.


Don't forget the ice.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Sep 29, 2019)

Been seeing all black ones here, lol.   We're screwed.  Not a WB, but saw this guy yesterday!


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 29, 2019)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Been seeing all black ones here, lol.   We're screwed.  Not a WB, but saw this guy yesterday!



I caught a huge crazy looking yellow caterpillar I had never seen before and put it in a ventilated jar full of foliage expecting something spectacular to metamorphose.  Turns out it's a Orgyia definita, aka Tusock Moth, and is about as drab and moth-like as they come. Much more interesting as a caterpillar if you ask me, just look at it! Most of the crazy looking caterpillars become moths actually. Seems most of the grub like ones become butterflies.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Sep 30, 2019)

Haven't seen any this year yet...but when I do, the wives tale holds up pretty true.

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 1, 2019)

I saw this one by the garage the other day,


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 14, 2019)

More black in this Woolly Bear I saw today, going to be a nasty winter.


----------

